# 10. Mai: 20 Jahre Radon Jubiläumsverkauf, 1 Jahr Megastore, 25 Jahre Bike-Discount.



## ChrisStahl (2. Mai 2014)

Am 10.5 feiern wir mit Euch unsere Jubiläen. Ja, kaum zu glauben, seit 25 Jahren halten wir die Bike Branche ausser Atem, seit 20 Jahren entwickeln wir die Radon Palette und unser Megastore hat in dem einen Jahr hoffentlich seine Kinderkrankheiten verloren. Jetzt muss noch der neue Shop richtig funktionieren und alles wird gut. 3 Gründe zu feiern, 3 Gründe um uns bei Euch zu bedanken. Rabatte, Sondermodelle, Aktionen,….wir lassen es richtig krachen. Eure Ina und das Megastore Team.


----------



## ChrisStahl (6. Mai 2014)

Schaut mal hier http://megastore.bike/deals/.
Ansonsten haben wir noch Vorführbikes, Fotobikes, massenhaft ausgebaute neue Gabeln, Laufräder, Teile …..
Rabatte auf die gesamte Bekleidung, Bikewear, Fashion, Running, Zubehör…..
Deal mit uns: Einfach mal vor Ort Preise machen lassen auf die komplette CUBE Palette und Radon Bikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tymotee (6. Mai 2014)

Freue mich schon auf Samstag.  Komme extra aus Österreich mit dem Nachtzug  um mir ein neues Bike bei euch zu kaufen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Mai 2014)

Seit dem Shop in der Annaberger Straße hat sich wirklich einiges getan  Glückwunsch, Bike-Discount!


----------



## ChrisStahl (6. Mai 2014)

Wer ein spezielles Angebot sucht, das nicht explizit aufgeführt ist, bitte bei Patricia Steiner, der Verkaufsleiterin Bikes melden: Deal mit ihr - sie mischt immer fair die Karten.


----------



## Tymotee (6. Mai 2014)

Du meinst dann am Samstag im Shop ansprechen oder vorher per mail/Telefon kontaktieren?


----------



## filiale (7. Mai 2014)

Patricia  hat mir auch schon eines verkauft, zu einem sehr fairen Preis, aber auch erst Vorort gefragt


----------



## Tymotee (7. Mai 2014)

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt. Habe mal das zr race 29 10. Ins Auge gefasst und hoffe ich bekomme die Fahrkarte wieder raus mit nem Guten Angebot


----------



## Bierschinken88 (7. Mai 2014)

Also wenn jemand Bock hat...ich fahr von Köln aus hin und könnt auf meinem Ticket in der DB/Bus noch jemanden mitnehmen.
Geplante Abfahrt etwa 10Uhr und zurück wie´s passt/Spass macht, aber nicht nach 14-15Uhr.


----------



## ChrisStahl (7. Mai 2014)

Jeder, der in Koblenz zusteigt oder umsteigt und ein gültiges Ticket vorzeigt bekommt einen Extrabonus.


----------



## Bierschinken88 (7. Mai 2014)

Chris, weist die Leute lieber mal drauf hin, dass sie nicht auf der Landstrasse parken sollen/dürfen.
Sonst habter wieder Sportverein Blau/Weiss auf der Party


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enno112 (7. Mai 2014)

Mist Termin (muss zur Hochzeit), sonst wäre ich sicherlich aus Hannover angereist.
Hätte mir ev. neues Rad gegönnt...
Chris: Euch viel Spaß beim Jubelfest und allen Kunden viel Erfolg bei der Schnäppchensuche ;-)


----------



## ChrisStahl (7. Mai 2014)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Chris, weist die Leute lieber mal drauf hin, dass sie nicht auf der Landstrasse parken sollen/dürfen.
> Sonst habter wieder Sportverein Blau/Weiss auf der Party



GANZ GANZ wichtig:
Es wird wieder ein absolutes Verkehrschaos werden.
1. Tip: Anreise mit Bus - zurück auf dem neuen Radon
2. Tip: Anreise mit altem Rad - da lassen - zurück auf neuem Radon
3. Tip: Fahrgemeinschaft bilden - Autos 400m entfernt auf den Parkplätzen der Telekom Baskets parken
4. Tip: wenn nötig Taxi nehmen……...
Wir rechnen trotz 5 Kassen wieder mit 300 Meter Schlangen. Wir werden Barkassen machen, da das 
Durchziehen der EC Karten immer den Verkehr aufhält.

Dafür gibt es Megaschnäppchen - wie gesagt - dealt mit uns…….das sagt schon der Name


----------



## EVHD (7. Mai 2014)

Hallo, 

Wird das radon swoop auch reduziert? Ich will nicht umsonst aus hannover nach Bonn fahren.


----------



## revoluzzer27 (7. Mai 2014)

Kurze Frage:

Ist es möglich telefonisch zu bestellen? Hätte Interesse an dem Slide 150 9.0. Das ihr zur Zeit um 20% reduziert habt.

Aber wohne über 400km weit weg..

Würde mich freuen wenn das klappen würde


----------



## ChrisStahl (7. Mai 2014)

revoluzzer27 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> 
> Ist es möglich telefonisch zu bestellen? Hätte Interesse an dem Slide 150 9.0. Das ihr zur Zeit um 20% reduziert habt.
> 
> ...




Leider nein, die Angebote gibt es nu vor Ort. Unser Versand ist total überlastet, es sind ständig über 2000 Bikes in der Warteschlange und weitere Bestellungen nicht verarbeiten.


----------



## ChrisStahl (7. Mai 2014)

EVHD schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wird das radon swoop auch reduziert? Ich will nicht umsonst aus hannover nach Bonn fahren.



Deal with us - Make a Deal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## revoluzzer27 (7. Mai 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Leider nein, die Angebote gibt es nu vor Ort. Unser Versand ist total überlastet, es sind ständig über 2000 Bikes in der Warteschlange und weitere Bestellungen nicht verarbeiten.



Ohh..sehr sehr schade..  Wie lange ist der 20% Deal denn gültig?

Weil evtl muss ich dann doch schauen das ich die 400km zu euch hochfahren muss. 

Und Danke für die sehr schnelle Antwort!


----------



## benjei (7. Mai 2014)

Ich kann den aktuellen Zustand in der Bestellung/dem Versand auf Basis des Onlineshops gut nachvollziehen und dass daher hier gerade nicht durch Aktionen noch zusätzlich die "Warteschlange" aufgebaut werden soll - allerdings finde ich es schon auch etwas unfair - dass es die guten Deals immer nur im Shop vor Ort gibt! Nicht jeder kann mal so eben und will auch 400 km einfach nach Bonn fahren um ein Rad zu kaufen - wenn es auch online ginge. Das würde auch das beschriebene Chaos im Megastore wieder entlasten.

Mein Kumpel und ich haben uns vor Wochen extra einen Tag frei genommen (Urlaub wegen einem Fahrradkauf, tzz wer hätte das früher gedacht) - sind zu Euch nach Bonn gefahren -mit der Absicht zwei Bikes zu kaufen. Das Ergebnis war dann leider - eine ewige "Reise" und doch nur ein Bike mitgenommen, weil eines in der passenden Größe (die sich erst vor Ort ergeben hat) nicht mehr da war. Tja und einen Deal gab es auch nicht - Preis wie ausgezeichnet . Da ist man dann schon etwas genervt, wenn jetzt unmittelbar danach "bei allem gedealt" werden kann etc. Nochmal fahren wir natürlich nicht nach Bonn. Also bitte - denkt bei Deals auch mal an die Kunden die hunderte Kilometer einfach von Bonn entfernt wohnen. Hmm Koblenz wäre da schon ein Stück näher und Forchheim, und und ....


----------



## revoluzzer27 (7. Mai 2014)

Ja das ist ja auch meine Angst. Fährt man 400km hoch und dann ist das richtige Bike nicht mehr da. Das wäre mehr als ärgerlich. Wenn die Deals auch im Onlineshop gelten würden, dann wär die Bestellung schon längst raus, denn ich will das Bike haben^^

Mein altes Centurion hat ausgedient und es muss dringend was neues und vor allem besseres her..


----------



## EVHD (7. Mai 2014)

Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen! Auf Facebook große Werbung machen, von wegen 20 Jahre bike Discount und ein Foto vom swoop drunter posten. Ich und meine freunde haben uns gedacht, super dann fahre wir mal von hannover aus nach Bonn um uns jeweils ein swoop zu kaufen. Wollte heute mich nochmal erkundigen ob das swoop 175 mit in der Aktion drin ist (ich ging davon aus, da die sehr viel Werbung gemacht haben auf Facebook fürs swoop 175) Rufe an und dann kommt die Antwort! Nein nur slides und andere bikes sind dabei! Das finde ich einfach nur traurig, die künden mit Fotos von bikes zu locken welche dann jedoch nicht reduziert sind.


----------



## ChrisStahl (7. Mai 2014)

Wir lassen die Angebote 14 Tage im Megastore laufen, dann ist das ein Kompromiss. Versenden geht definitiv nicht. Das gibt nur noch mehr Ärger. Unser Versand schafft nur 1 Mio Pakete und wir liegen jetzt schon wieder 10% ständig drüber, dh. es häuft sich immer mehr und die Saison hat noch nicht mal angefangen.


----------



## ChrisStahl (7. Mai 2014)

EVHD schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen! Auf Facebook große Werbung machen, von wegen 20 Jahre bike Discount und ein Foto vom swoop drunter posten. Ich und meine freunde haben uns gedacht, super dann fahre wir mal von hannover aus nach Bonn um uns jeweils ein swoop zu kaufen. Wollte heute mich nochmal erkundigen ob das swoop 175 mit in der Aktion drin ist (ich ging davon aus, da die sehr viel Werbung gemacht haben auf Facebook fürs swoop 175) Rufe an und dann kommt die Antwort! Nein nur slides und andere bikes sind dabei! Das finde ich einfach nur traurig, die künden mit Fotos von bikes zu locken welche dann jedoch nicht reduziert sind.


Das stimmt nicht, wir gewähren Rabatte auf alle Bikes, aber unterschiedlich hoch, je nach Nachfrage und Lagermenge, deshalb Deal with us!


----------



## revoluzzer27 (7. Mai 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Wir lassen die Angebote 14 Tage im Megastore laufen, dann ist das ein Kompromiss. Versenden geht definitiv nicht. Das gibt nur noch mehr Ärger. Unser Versand schafft nur 1 Mio Pakete und wir liegen jetzt schon wieder 10% ständig drüber, dh. es häuft sich immer mehr und die Saison hat noch nicht mal angefangen.




ja kann ich gut verstehen. 

Dann muss ich schauen ob ich es packen in den kommenden 2 Wochen mal hoch zu fahren oder ich muss in den sauren apfel heissen und die 2599€ ausgeben. 

Warum muss ich auch im schönen süden wohnen. 





Gesendet von meinem Nokia Lumia 1320


----------



## Tymotee (7. Mai 2014)

EVHD schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen! Auf Facebook große Werbung machen, von wegen 20 Jahre bike Discount und ein Foto vom swoop drunter posten. Ich und meine freunde haben uns gedacht, super dann fahre wir mal von hannover aus nach Bonn um uns jeweils ein swoop zu kaufen. Wollte heute mich nochmal erkundigen ob das swoop 175 mit in der Aktion drin ist (ich ging davon aus, da die sehr viel Werbung gemacht haben auf Facebook fürs swoop 175) Rufe an und dann kommt die Antwort! Nein nur slides und andere bikes sind dabei! Das finde ich einfach nur traurig, die künden mit Fotos von bikes zu locken welche dann jedoch nicht reduziert sind.


Chris hat doch jetzt schon mehrfach geschrieben das man auch für Bikes nicht nicht auf der HP bei der Aktion stehen im Store noch mal handeln kann.
So habe ich das auf jeden Fall gelesen

Ah zu späht


----------



## EVHD (7. Mai 2014)

Ok, danke für die Antwort, nur warum wurde mir dann am Telefon mitgeteilt das die swoops Festpreis sind?


----------



## ChrisStahl (7. Mai 2014)

EVHD schrieb:


> Ok, danke für die Antwort, nur warum wurde mir dann am Telefon mitgeteilt das die swoops Festpreis sind?


Wer viel fragt, der bekommt viel ..... Wenn ihr anruft: Im Megastore und dann Patricia fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EVHD (7. Mai 2014)

Dann werde ich das morgen nochmal versuchen, danke für den Tipp!


----------



## forrestpump (7. Mai 2014)

Telefonische Anfragen werden häufig von der Infotheke oder anderen Abteilungen beantwortet. Die können und dürfen natürlich nur die offiziellen Angebote weitergeben und sich nicht eigenmächtig Preise bzw. Rabatte ausdenken. Das Verhandeln an Ort und Stelle ist natürlich das Beste, hat bei mir letztes Jahr auch prima geklappt. Bei einer entsprechenden Anreise ist eine telefonische Zusage im Voraus z.T. unverzichtbar damit man die KM nicht umsonst fährt.


----------



## revoluzzer27 (7. Mai 2014)

Ja da hast du recht. Werd dann wohl morgen auch mal anrufen und abchecken ob das slide in meiner Grösse vor Ort ist. Und dann werd ich mich ins Auto setzen und die 4h hoch düsen. Am besten unter der Woche. Da ist weniger los, hoffe ich mal.  

Gesendet von meinem Nokia Lumia 1320


----------



## riGooo (8. Mai 2014)

Ihr habt geschrieben, 20% auf Enduro und DH-Bekleidung.
Gilt das auch für Helme?
Wobei ich lese grade generell 20% auf Bekleidung und Zubehör, dh dort gibts dann auch 20% auf Helme.


----------



## ChrisStahl (8. Mai 2014)

riGooo schrieb:


> Ihr habt geschrieben, 20% auf Enduro und DH-Bekleidung.
> Gilt das auch für Helme?
> Wobei ich lese grade generell 20% auf Bekleidung und Zubehör, dh dort gibts dann auch 20% auf Helme.



Klar 20% sind 20%


----------



## riGooo (8. Mai 2014)

Gut gut, dann bin ich auch mal am Start.
Wie wärs denn mal mit nem Bierchen an der Bierbude mit den Usern hier um 11 Uhr? Der Chris kommt sicher mal dazu und gibt ne Runde, oder Chris?


----------



## ChrisStahl (8. Mai 2014)

riGooo schrieb:


> Gut gut, dann bin ich auch mal am Start.
> Wie wärs denn mal mit nem Bierchen an der Bierbude mit den Usern hier um 11 Uhr? Der Chris kommt sicher mal dazu und gibt ne Runde, oder Chris?


Klar bin dabei


----------



## riGooo (8. Mai 2014)

Yeah!  Wer will noch spontan um 11? 
Denkt dran, dann könnt ihr noch schnell mit dem CHris eure Preise absprechen, aber pssssst!


----------



## Bierschinken88 (8. Mai 2014)

11Uhr Bierbude? Läuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## revoluzzer27 (9. Mai 2014)

Hab heute alles telefonisch klären können. Ich ruf am Montag an ob das slide noch in meiner passenden zoll Grösse vorhanden ist und am Dienstag hab ich mir frei genommen und komme dann hoch gefahren. Hoffentlich Klappt alles.  

Gesendet von meinem Nokia Lumia 1320


----------



## Burt4711 (9. Mai 2014)

Hi, wie sieht denn der preis für das 26er Slide für regulär 1.599 € aus??
Muss wissen, ob sich die 350 km Anfahrt lohnen...kann aber während der Öffnungszeiten nicht anrufen.

Danke


----------



## ChrisStahl (9. Mai 2014)




----------



## Dragamor (9. Mai 2014)

Wuste garnicht das Boss Radsport Sachen hat ;-)


----------



## ChrisStahl (9. Mai 2014)

Begleitet uns noch mal auf der aufregendsten Reise, die die Bike-Branche jemals erlebt hat - und wahrscheinlich auch erleben wird.
Anfangen 1989 im Keller in Bad Godesberg, Friesdorferstrasse auf 10qm, der Umzug in den Hinterhof der Galerie Kessel auf 20qm, wo wir auf der ersten Etage angefangen haben die Bikebranche mürbe zu machen. Der Umzug in den "Kultshop ever", Hausdorffstrasse 336, auf 80qm, den noch viele von Euch kennen. Da hingen die Adroits von Klein wie Schwäne von der Ecke, der 10 Liter Eimer voll mit King Steuersätzen, die Vitrine mit den 300 Synchron Vorbauten und die Quintana Roo Gummimänner gestapelt bis zur Decke. Nicht umsonst wurde jeden zweiten Tag die Scheibe von begeisterten Mitbewerbern eingeworfen - geklaut wurde niemals was, dafür Danke an die damaligen Verursacher. Dann Mitte der 90er der Umzug an den Autostrich. Siemensstrasse 21 erst 400, dann 800, dann 1200, dann 1500qm, gewachsen wie ein Amöbe, das "Geschwür der Bikebranche", 1000 Kona Bikes an einem Tag waren mehr als 7 Fliegen auf einen Streich, grösster Rocky Händler Europas, grösster GT Händler, fast alle Marken wurden durchgereicht, die Auslagerung unseres Versandes, der damals schon an den Top 5 in Europa anklopfte. Der Umzug nach Gelsdorf. Das Knacken der Paket-Millionen in einem Jahr, dann die Eröffnung unseres Megastores. Das ist die aufregende Geschichte von 2 Studenten, die damals die Vision hatten ihr leidenschaftliches Hobby zum Beruf zu machen. Hier passt das Wort Berufung. Und das ganze hat nur geklappt mit Eurer Unterstützung. 
Dafür 25 Jahre Danke.
Ralf *H*eisig *& *Chris *S*tahl

Morgen um 10.00 Uhr öffnet Ina mit ihrem Team die Pforten unseres Megastores für ein einmaliges Ereignis: 25 Jahre H&S Bike Discount, 20 Jahre Radon und 1 Jahr Megastore in Bonn sind 3 Gründe 14 Tage lang mit Euch anzustossen für Eure Treue. Unser Dankeschön sind die unglaublichsten Preise, die wir je geboten haben. Deal with us - Make a Deal, so heisst das Motto: Erhandelt Eure Bestprices. Der gesamte Inhalt des Megastores und des riesigen Lagers steht für Euch zur Verfügung.


----------



## riGooo (9. Mai 2014)

Das wird spannend morgen 
Ich finde sicher noch MA´s die noch nicht genervt sind von meiner Verhandelerei  Aber hier wirds ja explizit gefordert! Also auf geht´s! 

Glückwunsch an H&S für euer Jubiläum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## forrestpump (9. Mai 2014)

Anrufen ist z.T. schwierig, weil die Verkäufer häufig im Gespräch sind. Die netten Damen an der Kasse sagten mir, ich solle am besten eine Mail an [email protected] schicken. Diese wurde auch prompt beantwortet!


----------



## Tymotee (9. Mai 2014)

Habe die gleiche Erfahrung heute gemacht und dann per Mail mein bike reserviert.  Antwort das alles passt kam innerhalb von 10min.
Also das sollte gut funktionieren.


----------



## filiale (9. Mai 2014)

Tymotee schrieb:


> Habe die gleiche Erfahrung heute gemacht und dann per Mail mein bike reserviert.  Antwort das alles passt kam innerhalb von 10min.
> Also das sollte gut funktionieren.



Dann kann man Dich jetzt schon "beglückwünschen" und die Fahrt mit dem Nachtzug lohnt sich  Morgen um 11 an der Bierbude zur Preisverhandlung mit Chefe, dann ist alles gut


----------



## Tymotee (9. Mai 2014)

Also da hätte schon viel passieren müssen das ich ohne bike wieder nach Hause fahre bei dem weg. Und meine Frau hätte mich wohl für total bescheuert wenn ich den Trip mache und dann ohne nach Hause komme. Werde mir aber noch ein paar andere Bikes anschauen wollte nur schon mal eines Fix haben.

Trinke keinen Alkohol aber vielleicht gibts ja ach nene Saft


----------



## menagy (9. Mai 2014)

Ich würde ja Morgen auch gerne kommen, aber leider konnte mir man Heute noch nicht mal sagen ob das Bike, dass ich mir ausgesucht hatte ( Swoop 175 7.0) noch vorrätig ist. Natürlich hatte ich auch erwähnt das ich auch gerne um 10 vor der Türe stehe. Schade eigentlich...aber ich hab nicht wirklich Lust 500 km zu fahren und mit leeren Händen nachhause zu kommen.

Edit: Mhhhh....da hatten andere wohl mehr Glück mit Ihrer Anfrage\Reservierung


----------



## Tymotee (9. Mai 2014)

habe mir das Slide 130 29 9.0 reservieren lassen werde mir aber noch das Skeen und das zr Race 29 10.0 anschauen


----------



## ChrisStahl (9. Mai 2014)

menagy schrieb:


> Ich würde ja Morgen auch gerne kommen, aber leider konnte mir man Heute noch nicht mal sagen ob das Bike, dass ich mir ausgesucht hatte ( Swoop 175 7.0) noch vorrätig ist. Natürlich hatte ich auch erwähnt das ich auch gerne um 10 vor der Türe stehe. Schade eigentlich...aber ich hab nicht wirklich Lust 500 km zu fahren und mit leeren Händen nachhause zu kommen.
> 
> Edit: Mhhhh....da hatten andere wohl mehr Glück mit Ihrer Anfrage\Reservierung



Ruf die Patricia an: 0228978480


----------



## menagy (9. Mai 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Ruf die Patricia an: 0228978480


würde ich ja gerne tun...du glaubst garnicht wie oft ich heute versucht hatte bei euch anzurufen, aber leider hat (verständlicherweise) da wohl keiner Zeit. Ich war dann froh überhaupt jemand zu sprechen und wollte dann nicht auch noch die Patricia verlangen. Ich habs jetzt nochmal per Mail probiert und hoffe das ich da mehr Glück habe!


----------



## ChrisStahl (9. Mai 2014)

menagy schrieb:


> würde ich ja gerne tun...du glaubst garnicht wie oft ich heute versucht hatte bei euch anzurufen, aber leider hat (verständlicherweise) da wohl keiner Zeit. Ich war dann froh überhaupt jemand zu sprechen und wollte dann nicht auch noch die Patricia verlangen. Ich habs jetzt nochmal per Mail probiert und hoffe das ich da mehr Glück habe!


Grösse? Ich schau mal selber nach.


----------



## menagy (9. Mai 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Grösse? Ich schau mal selber nach.


tjaaaaaa.....die Grösse...ich tendiere zu 16" kann es aber nicht 100 % sagen (Körpergröße 170; Schrittlänge 76) würde mich aber schon gerne auf nen 16" und 18" setzten und dann entscheiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisStahl (9. Mai 2014)

menagy schrieb:


> tjaaaaaa.....die Grösse...ich tendiere zu 16" kann es aber nicht 100 % sagen (Körpergröße 170; Schrittlänge 76) würde mich aber schon gerne auf nen 16" und 18" setzten und dann entscheiden


16" ist da, mach ich einen Namen drauf.


----------



## forrestpump (9. Mai 2014)

Bei Deiner Grösse und SL brauchst Du auf alle Fälle 16". Ich bin nicht viel grösser, habe aber längere Beine. Selbst beim Slide 150 war 18 aber dennoch zu groß...:-(  Als ich am Montag im Store war standen da Unmengen von Swoops, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die alle weg sind!


----------



## EVHD (9. Mai 2014)

Zum Glück habe ich mir ein swoop zurückstellen lassen


----------



## menagy (9. Mai 2014)

EVHD schrieb:


> Zum Glück habe ich mir ein swoop zurückstellen lassen


hat doch alles noch geklappt ....chris hat mir noch eins reserviert....Vielen Dank nochmal! Bin morgen also auch dabei.

@forrestpump: Danke für die Info!


----------



## EVHD (10. Mai 2014)

So habe mein Swoop soeben abgeholt


----------



## filiale (10. Mai 2014)

Glückwunsch. Wer war noch da und hat sein reserviertes Bike abgeholt ?


----------



## revoluzzer27 (10. Mai 2014)

Wehe ihr kauft alle slide 150 9.0 weg.  am Dienstag will ich meins holen. 

Hoffe ihr hattet richtig spass. Die Bilderbei Facebook sahen schon super aus.  

Gesendet von meinem Nokia Lumia 1320


----------



## Stefan0611 (10. Mai 2014)

Haben gerade eins in Schwarz und eins in Rot geholt.  Ich freue mich wie bolle.... Danke nochmal an Olli, hast uns gut beraten.  Netter Kontakt.  Auch Danke an Chris Stahl, hat uns einen fairen Preis gemacht.  




Slide 130 29 8.0 SE
____________________
Von Mobil gesendet!


----------



## revoluzzer27 (10. Mai 2014)

Glückwunsch. Tolles Bike.  

Gesendet von meinem Nokia Lumia 1320


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tymotee (11. Mai 2014)

Bin von mega Store Besuch mega enttäuscht.  Habe mal meine Erfahrungen im "Erfahrungen mit bike discount" gepostet.


----------



## Schwimmbutz (11. Mai 2014)

So bin heute die erste tour mit meinem neuen zr race gefahren! Für mich hat sich die anfahrt voll gelohnt auch wenn ich eine halbe stunde auf beratung und dann nochmal eine stunde auf das radl warten musste. Trotz mistwetter ein gelungenes fest und by the way- ich habe viele gutgelaunte ma getroffen...


----------



## ChrisStahl (11. Mai 2014)

*UmfrageImmer mehr Menschen müssen am Wochenende arbeiten*
Quelle: dpa
Von wegen Entspannung und süße Freiheit: Laut einer neuen Studie müssen immer mehr Menschen am Wochenende arbeiten. Der Anteil der Beschäftigten, die regelmäßig am Wochenende ran müssen, hat sich in den letzten 20 Jahren um zwei Drittel erhöht.

Warum ?, damit Samstags von 8.00 bis 20.00 Uhr 70 Mann für Euch da waren - Darum!
Und dafür sage ich mal: Danke an alle meine Mitarbeiter!


----------



## Kenbarrow (12. Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank für den tollen Preis für mein Swoop 190! Habe schon lange damit geliebäugelt und jetzt aufgrund der Möglichkeit zu 'dealen' zugeschlagen! Für mich hat das Gesamtpaket gepaßt


----------



## Vincy (12. Mai 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> *UmfrageImmer mehr Menschen müssen am Wochenende arbeiten*
> Quelle: dpa
> Von wegen Entspannung und süße Freiheit: Laut einer neuen Studie müssen immer mehr Menschen am Wochenende arbeiten. Der Anteil der Beschäftigten, die regelmäßig am Wochenende ran müssen, hat sich in den letzten 20 Jahren um zwei Drittel erhöht.
> Warum ?, damit Samstags von 8.00 bis 20.00 Uhr 70 Mann für Euch da waren - Darum!
> Und dafür sage ich mal: Danke an alle meine Mitarbeiter!


 


Die Betonung liegt da wohl eher auf "müssen". Von Freiwilligkeit kann da keine Rede sein.


----------



## riGooo (12. Mai 2014)

Klar ist das ne Top Leistung der MA, aber manchmal versteh ich die Diskussion darum nicht. Irgendwo kann sich ja auch jeder für einen Beruf entscheiden und die jenigen die nicht Samstag arbeiten wollen, sind frei darin, sich nen Job auszusuchen bei dem sie nur mo-fr arbeiten...
Oder man wird Friseur, da hat man dann dafür Montags frei 

Und "für UNS da waren?" Die waren sicher nicht für Karl Heinz Mustermann dort, weil sie dachten, "ja geil, was gibts schöneres, als mich den ganzen Samstag, von der wilden Meute von A nach B scheuchen zu lassen, hauptsache der Kalle is zufrieden!", die waren da, damit das Wirtschaftsunternehmen und sie selber Geld verdienen, dafür waren die da 

*schonmal in Deckung geh* 

Nee Spaß, stimmt schon, das war eine gute Leistung und die sollte man auch honorieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nezzar (12. Mai 2014)

riGooo schrieb:


> Irgendwo kann sich ja auch jeder für einen Beruf entscheiden und die jenigen die nicht Samstag arbeiten wollen, sind frei darin, sich nen Job auszusuchen bei dem sie nur mo-fr arbeiten...



Das kannst du unmöglich tatsächlich glauben. "Jeder der nen Job hat, der ihm nicht passt, soll sich doch einfach nen anderen suchen. So einfach ist das!"

Edit: Entschuldige. Mein Post klingt doch ein wenig aggressiver, als es meine Absicht war. Trotzdem, mein Punkt ist, dass sich nicht jeder einfach den Job nehmen kann, den er gern möchte.

Edit 2: Und das hier ist wahrscheinlich auch nicht der richtige Ort, um das zu diskutieren


----------



## riGooo (12. Mai 2014)

Da stimme ich dir auch zu  Also


----------



## Colonia_MTB (13. Mai 2014)

Gibt es noch Protektorenjacken, Schienbeinschoner Ixs Assault in L? O'Neal Butch Handschuhe in M? 
Dh Trikot und Hosen ausreichend vorhanden in L/XL?

Von unterwegs!


----------



## Colonia_MTB (16. Mai 2014)

Chris, kannst du kurz eine Info geben?  Da ich momentan in FFM bin und ich nicht umsonst fahren möchte. Dann würde ich morgen fruh mal vorbeikommen.
Danke 

Von unterwegs!


----------



## Deleted 211856 (16. Mai 2014)

Hi, ist ein ZR Race 650b 18" noch vor Ort verfügbar? Ich habe es bereits telefonisch mehrmals probiert, habe aber leider niemanden erreicht. Ich habe eine Anreise von ca. 300km, daher wäre es super, wenn man das Bike reservieren könnte.


----------



## ChrisStahl (16. Mai 2014)

RaceD schrieb:


> Hi, ist ein ZR Race 650b 18" noch vor Ort verfügbar? Ich habe es bereits telefonisch mehrmals probiert, habe aber leider niemanden erreicht. Ich habe eine Anreise von ca. 300km, daher wäre es super, wenn man das Bike reservieren könnte.



Hi bei Reservierungen bitte die Patricia Steiner anmailen.
Patricia Steiner <[email protected]>


----------



## ChrisStahl (16. Mai 2014)

Colonia_MTB schrieb:


> Chris, kannst du kurz eine Info geben?  Da ich momentan in FFM bin und ich nicht umsonst fahren möchte. Dann würde ich morgen fruh mal vorbeikommen.
> Danke
> 
> Von unterwegs!


Bitte im Megastore den Harry Richter 0228-978480 anrufen und zurücklegen lassen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (16. Mai 2014)

Hallo RaceD,

ZR Race650B in 18" sind ausreichend verfügbar in Bonn, allerdings hast Du leider nicht geschrieben, um welches Modell es geht.
Die Verfügbarkeit einzelner Modelle in Bonn könnt ihr am schnellsten unter [email protected] abklären, sämtliche Anfragen werden in der Regel innerhalb von 24h bearbeitet. Den Radverkauf in Bonn erreicht ihr unter 0228/ 9784861,-62,-63,-64 und 65.
@ Colonia MTB: die Protektoren und Schienbeinschoner sind leider derzeit nicht in Bonn vorrätig, können aber auf Wunsch bei Harry Richter unter [email protected] bestellt werden.
Gruß,
Patricia


----------



## Colonia_MTB (16. Mai 2014)

Danke für die Info. Dann werde ich ihn mal anschreiben.
Gelten die 20% dann auch darauf?



Von unterwegs!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (17. Mai 2014)

Hallo Colonia MTB, 
die 20% gelten lt. Harry.
Für die entsprechende Umlagerung aus unserem Versand benötigen wir ab Deiner Bestellung ca. 1 Woche.
Gruß aus dem Schnäppchenzelt,
Patricia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonia_MTB (17. Mai 2014)

Konnte heute leider keinen erreichen, hab auch nur 4 mal probiert.
Hab gestern eine e-mail mit der Bestellung raus geschickt, wenn diese Montag bearbeitet wird und 1 Woche für die Umlagerung benötigt wird ist die 20% Aktion doch schon vorbei oder? Weiß ja nicht, ob die Kleidung passt, muss erst noch anprobiert werden 

Schönes Wochenende noch.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. Mai 2014)

Die 20% gelten für Dich unabhängig davon, ob der ursprüngliche Aktionszeitraum durch die vorangehende Bestellung überschritten wird! ;-)


----------



## Normansbike (20. Mai 2014)

Danke das es 2 Wochen länger geht. Hab direkt einen groß Einkauf gemacht und mir dazu noch einen cube ams 130 Rahmen geschnappt. Leider Habt weder noch ihr noch jemand anderes, das entsprechende Lenkkopflager.
FSA Orbit Z-t + 1 1/8" Reduzierhülse Cube-Edition oder vergleichbares.
Also wenn ihr mir dort helfen könntet...


----------

